# welches netzteil für asus 6990.?



## dellenknecht (10. Oktober 2011)

*welches netzteil für asus 6990.?*

hallo

werde mir morgen die asus 6990 bestellen und wollte gerne wissen was für ein netzteil man am besten dazu kauft... habe im moment ein corsair 550 w... dat wird wohl nicht ganz reichen.. 

AMD Phenom II X4 955,M3N-HT Deluxe/Mempipe,8 gb DDR 2 OEM PLATIUM,Sapphire 5870 Vapor X,Creativ X-FI Xtreme Gamer,2 x 1000 gb,Corsair 550 W,Samsung TA950, Win 7 Ultimate

danke für eure hilfe..


----------



## Zocker15xD (10. Oktober 2011)

Mit dem Corsair könnte es knapp werden hast recht...
Hier ein passendes Netzteil:

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - be quiet! PURE POWER CM BQT L8-CM-730W


----------



## Eol_Ruin (10. Oktober 2011)

Der Phenom II 955 ist - auch wenn übertaktet - schon etwas zu langsam um eine HD 6990 abständig zu befeuern - nachzulesen in der aktuellen PCGH.

Das lohnt nur wenn du in Auflösungen über Full-HD spielst oder extreme AA/Texturmods nutzt.


----------



## Herbboy (10. Oktober 2011)

Mal abgesehen von der Frage, warum eine 5870 nicht reicht und es DANN auch noch direkt eine so teure 6990 und stromfressende sein soll: zwei 6950 wären ebenso stark wie eine 6990 und mind. 100€ billiger ^^  Wenn Du meinst, so eine Power zu benötigen, wäre also evlt. so ein Crossfire die bessere Wahl, oder auch eine zweite baugleiche 5870 suchen, auch das wäre vergleichbar stark sein.

Als Netzteil bräuchtest Du Minimum ein 650W-Markennetzteil. Ein PC mit einer 6990 kann um die 590W ziehen, und da ein Netzteil ja nie ganz genau die Watt so liefert, wie der PC es braucht, würden 600W nicht reichen. Test: AMD Radeon HD 6990 (Seite 25) - ComputerBase


----------



## dellenknecht (10. Oktober 2011)

erstmal danke für die hilfe.. auf euch ist verlass... 

so mein motherboard unterstützt leider kein crossfire.. nur sli... mir geht es darum ein spiel in den pc zu legen garnicht lange in den einstellungen rum zu fummeln einfach alles auf voll und gut


----------



## Herbboy (10. Oktober 2011)

Und dafür haust Du 500€ plus dem Geld für ein Netzteil raus? ^^   Ich würde da eher das mit dem ALLES auf voll sein sein, denn DU siehst eh keinen Unterschied zu den Einstellungen, wenn Du ein bisschen runter vom Maximum gehst, sparst Dir aber ne Menge Kohle. Und wenn es dann irgendwann selbst mit kleinen Abstrichen nicht mehr geht, holst Du eine neue Karte zu einem vernünftigen Preis.


----------



## dellenknecht (10. Oktober 2011)

du hast recht keine frage... aber mir ist es das geld wert.. ich bin da einfach zu anspruchsvoll


----------



## Zocker15xD (11. Oktober 2011)

Ja dann kauf dir die GTX 570 oder vielleicht auch eine 580 wenn das Geld keine Rolle spielt
Dann brauchst du auch kein neues Netzteil
Eine Grafikkarte für 600 Euro bringt dir nichts wenn sie durch die ausbremsung von Proz nur noch so schnell ist wie eine für 300 oder 400 Euro
Mit der 570/580 kannst du auch alles auf full spielen da brauchst du keine 6990
So eine Karte wie die 6990 kann ihre volle leistung erst ab einem i5er Sandy Bridge voll ausschöpfen


----------



## dellenknecht (11. Oktober 2011)

ok.. danke für den tip..


----------



## quaaaaaak (11. Oktober 2011)

Zocker15xD schrieb:


> Eine Grafikkarte für 600 Euro bringt dir nichts wenn sie durch die ausbremsung von Proz nur noch so schnell ist wie eine für 300 oder 400 Euro
> Mit der 570/580 kannst du auch alles auf full spielen da brauchst du keine 6990
> So eine Karte wie die 6990 kann ihre volle leistung erst ab einem i5er Sandy Bridge voll ausschöpfen


unsinn. der X4 955 limitiert die 6990 in full hd nur so minimal, das merste nichtmal. klar bei unterirdischen auflösungen ala 640x480 ist die cpu wichtiger, aber da verstehe ich auch nicht warum man sich so ne karte kaufen würde 
aber prinzipiell gebe ich dir recht ne GTX570 reicht eigentlich locker.


----------



## dellenknecht (11. Oktober 2011)

ihr habt mir alle sehr geholfen.. ich habe nicht soviel ahnung von computern.. ich dachte kauf gleich was richtig gutes und dann haste ruhe... habe mir jetzt diese karte hier gekauft.. 
N580GTX Lightning XE?

danke nochmal für eure hilfe..


----------



## Zocker15xD (11. Oktober 2011)

Ja die ist ganz in Ordnung. Gute Kühlung vor allem.Ist auch um die 60 mhz übertaktet.
Eine bessere Wahl als die 6990!
Hast du schon bestellt??? Sonst könnte ich dir evtl. noch eine bessere empfehlen...


----------



## dellenknecht (11. Oktober 2011)

ja habe schon bestellt..  danke


----------



## Zocker15xD (11. Oktober 2011)

ja also die XE version ist zwar gut, aber die 3gb speicher finde ich echt unnötig, da hätten es auch die 1,5 getan
da hättest du 70 Euro sparen können, aber Geld spielt bei dir anscheinend eine geringe rolle
Spielst du auf mehreren Monitoren in hoher Auflösung?
Da können die 3gb nützlich sein


----------



## dellenknecht (11. Oktober 2011)

nein ich spiele auf einem 27 zoll samsung ta950...


----------



## Zocker15xD (11. Oktober 2011)

ok wenn der full hd hat oder sogar mehr dann ist es die richtige karte für Dich

Have fun


----------



## dellenknecht (11. Oktober 2011)

danke..


----------



## Eol_Ruin (14. Oktober 2011)

quaaaaaak schrieb:


> unsinn. der* X4 955 limitiert die 6990 in full hd nur so minimal*, das merste nichtmal. klar bei unterirdischen auflösungen ala 640x480 ist die cpu wichtiger, aber da verstehe ich auch nicht warum man sich so ne karte kaufen würde


 

Bericht: GPU braucht CPU (Seite 6) - ComputerBase
Mit 1680x1050 und 4xAA / 16xAF (liegt relativ nahe an 1920x1080 z.b. mit 2xAA) limitiert ein X4 eine 6990 schon merklich.


----------



## Herbboy (14. Oktober 2011)

Eol_Ruin schrieb:


> Bericht: GPU braucht CPU (Seite 6) - ComputerBase
> Mit 1680x1050 und 4xAA / 16xAF (liegt relativ nahe an 1920x1080 z.b. mit 2xAA) limitiert ein X4 eine 6990 schon merklich.



Die Tabelle ist verwirrend, ich dachte zuerst: wie kann es sein, dass es mit ner 6970 schneller läuft? Aber es sind ja Prozentpunkte, die dort stehen


----------



## quaaaaaak (14. Oktober 2011)

Eol_Ruin schrieb:


> Mit 1680x1050 und 4xAA / 16xAF (liegt relativ nahe an 1920x1080 z.b. mit 2xAA) limitiert ein X4 eine 6990 schon merklich.


du hast da was falsch interpretiert. jetzt schau dir mal die einzel tests an und sag mir bei welchem die FPS nach hinzuschalten von bildverbesserern nicht nach unten gehen mit dem X4 965. dann denkst du nochmal nach, welche komponente AA+AF berechnet und dann lies deine aussage nochmal. 


Spoiler



sollten  die FPS gleich beleiben ist es ein cpu limit, wenn sie die FPS verändern bei bildverbesserern ist es ein graka limit, ist ja eigentlich auch klar, dass eine bessere cpu mehr frames bringt ist zwar richtig und auch allgemein bekannt, aber die HD6990 wird nicht durch diese CPU limitiert.


----------

